

Startup Quote: Ryan Freitas, co-founder, About.me - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4518019201

======
raychancc
If you’re interested in the living heart of what you do, focus on building
things rather than talking about them.

\- Ryan Freitas (@ryanchris)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4518019201>

